# Deer above Bountiful



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Is Bountiful city still having problems with the deer coming into people's yards? I heard rumors they were having special hunts to control them. Anyone know anything about this? If they are having problems who do I contact to find out where the "problem deer" are? I am still archery hunting on the front and I'd be perfectly happy to go get a deer there, even if it's a doe.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Here are some bucks that frequent my back yard quite often.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm ready to help with the population problem if needed <<--O/


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW BOW!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Can I borrow your taser!! That one with the funky antlers wants to be on my wall lol


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I know it would be cruel and juvenile and I'd never really do it, but you gotta admit.......tazing a deer would be funny. We did something similar when I was in college. The wildlife program was doing a study on the effects of feed quality on deer growth and had several bucks from different genetic pools chainlink in cages on campus. Every year when the rut started, they had a rodeo where they tranqualized the deer and cut their antlers off so they wouldn't tear the fences up trying to fight each other. Man were they confused when they woke up with all the hormones raging and antlers missing. Playing practical jokes on deer is funny.-------SS


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Can I borrow your taser!! That one with the funky antlers wants to be on my wall lol


That's one way to get around the "no fire arms with-in city limits" law. If I have a tag, can get close enough for a taser, is it legal? I would hold the taser on it until I could walk up and make it expire. I could take the animal without ever having to fire a fire arm within city limits. What are your thoughts? o-||


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

AHAHAH that would be a sight. The problem is, would the barbs even stick in the hide through all the hair?? and I wonder if they would respond the same way to the voltage or if they would stand up and kick your azz lol.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

As a cop, we can get cartridges with longer barbs on them to use in the winter with people wearing coats and multiple layers of clothing. I am sure that would do the job.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad those aren't in my yard, that would drive me nuts! I'm not good and look and no touchy


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Dannyboy said:


> I'm glad those aren't in my yard, that would drive me nuts! *I'm not good and look and no touchy *


I bet your were a hit with the ladies on a first date! _(O)_


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Bo0YaA said:
> 
> 
> > Can I borrow your taser!! That one with the funky antlers wants to be on my wall lol
> ...


I'm thinking you are on to something here.
Think about it, it would not endanger anyone and it would be a blast!
Can you imagine? team taser. Kinda like calf roping.


----------

